# my videos........



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

HI
THIS VIDEO MY PIGEONS...........

1igeons food 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ0RkqO0b0o

******************
2:maltese pigeons (NEW)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei3K-LLYPi4

******************

3:fancy pigeons 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HRi_5yYkq0

*****************

THANKS YOU
IYADO


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the videos! You certainly have some lovely birds!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute! In the first video, the sixth one that lands looks so much like my Bernadette, I would think he had sneaked over to your loft, if I wasn't looking at him right now. I've never seen another pigeon the same color as Bern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You have quite a variety of gorgeous pigeons. I particularly like the fantail that is white with black markings on its back and wings.

What breed are those that are white with the black stripes on their wings. They're very pretty.


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

where you from mate


and you got any for sale?


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

Ilive in palestine?


----------

